# Recommendations for Jetblack BMW



## mohebmhanna

Hi Mike,
Thanks for your response to my PM

I would appreciate if you could advice what are the reommended products for BMW JetBlack 2008. The condition I deal with on my car is some swirls mainly on the hood which you could see in the sun. I did some kind of corrections but I'm still not happy - If you could advice me which product will yield to ultimate results that would be great. I have doing detailing for the last 5 years for my family car only. I'm not professional detailer but i fail in love with the detailing art. I have Meg's DA and flex rotary. The products I'm looking for are_

1- polish compound/pad
2- finishing polish/pad
3- wax for dark color
4- Coating system, they are many but which one is good for dark "Carpro -CquartzUk"?

Other point i need your advice - I was thinking to get Rupes 12mm "duetto" but I seen you using a new flex polisher which will be released a week before SEMA. which one you recommend. If you could help that would be much appreciated.

Thanks and have a great day
Moheb Hanna
Lancaster, CA


----------



## Mike Phillips

mohebmhanna said:


> Hi Mike,
> Thanks for your response to my PM


Thank you sir for taking this to the forum. Been doing the forum thing since the software was invented and I much prefer to work where everyone can read and chime in versus private messages.



mohebmhanna said:


> I would appreciate if you could advice what are the recommended products for BMW JetBlack 2008. The condition I deal with on my car is some swirls mainly on the hood which you could see in the sun. I did some kind of corrections but I'm still not happy - If you could advice me which product will yield to ultimate results that would be great.


Can do...



mohebmhanna said:


> I have doing detailing for the last 5 years for my family car only. I'm not professional detailer but i fail in love with the detailing art.


Completely understand. You are the majority.



mohebmhanna said:


> I have Meg's DA and flex rotary.


You only need the Meguiar's DA Polisher but you're going to need a 5" backing plate and Lake Country 5.5" Flat foam pads.

The below picture shows a Lake Country 5" Backing plate.

*Video: **Mark your backing plate to make it easy to see pad rotation*

*









*Here's a quick video that show how and why to mark your backing plate to see and monitor pad rotation while doing any correction or polishing steps.






5" Backing Plate 
Lake Country 5" DA Backing Plate <-- *Get this one as the Velcro will match Lake Country Pads*

The 5" Lake Country Backing Plates fits all popular dual action polishers including Porter Cable, Griot's Garage and Meguiar's.

*Lake Country*

*5.5" Flat Pads*

*In order from the most to the least aggressive*

Yellow = Cutting pad (most aggressive)
Orange = Light Cutting Pad
White = Polishing Pad
Black = Finishing Pad
Blue = Waxing Pad (softest)










*The outer edge of the face of these pads is tapered so they are actually a little under 5" in diameter*









*Approximately 7/8" thick*









These small, thin pads rotate best on DA polishers... I always say...

_Thin is in...
_



mohebmhanna said:


> The products I'm looking for are_
> 
> 1- polish compound/pad
> 2- finishing polish/pad
> 3- wax for dark color


This is real simple and the products work consistently on the widest spectrum of paint systems. I guarantee it.

*The Wolfgang Four*

Here are four products that will take care of about 99.9% of *any* exterior paint correction product you'll ever have in your garage.

The Wolfgang Four









Forum member *RFulmer* coined this term, (due credit where credit is due), and since there's been a lot of questions about what each product is, what they do, the order of aggressiveness and when you use one over the other, here's some info...

Uber Compound 

Aggressive Compound - More aggressive than Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover and Wolfgang Finishing Glaze.
For use with any type of polisher/buffer and can be used by hand.
Body Shop Safe = Can be used in a fresh paint. environment (body shop) and can be used on fresh paint, (paint just sprayed and less than 30 days old).
Safe for Ceramiclear paints.
Cafe for all clear coat paints.
Safe for all single stage paints.
For some people on some cars it can be used as a compound/polish after which the paint can be sealed with a wax or synthetic paint sealant.

Total Swirl Remover 

Medium Cut Polish - Less aggressive than Uber Compound and more aggressive than Wolfgang Finishing Glaze.
For use with any type of polisher/buffer and can be used by hand.
Body Shop Safe = Can be used in a fresh paint. environment (body shop) and can be used on fresh paint, (paint just sprayed and less than 30 days old).
Safe for Ceramiclear paints.
Cafe for all clear coat paints.
Safe for all single stage paints.
Should be tested before using Uber Compound to see if it will remove defects to our satisfaction in keeping with the practice of using the least aggressive product to get the job done.

Finishing Glaze 

Fine Cut Polish - Much less aggressive than Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover and of course dramatically less aggressive than Wolfgang Uber Compound.
For use with any type of polisher/buffer and can be used by hand.
Body Shop Safe = Can be used in a fresh paint. environment (body shop) and can be used on fresh paint, (paint just sprayed and less than 30 days old).
Safe for Ceramiclear paints.
Cafe for all clear coat paints.
Safe for all single stage paints.
Should be tested before using Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover to see if it will remove defects to our satisfaction in keeping with the practice of using the least aggressive product to get the job done.
Great "Maintenance Polish" for use removing shallow swirls that show up over time from normal wear-n-tear on daily drivers and after a person has already performed a multi-step procedure to remove serious paint defects.

Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0 

German engineered synthetic paint sealant.
Non-cleaning, pure synthetic - Paint must be in excellent condition as in brand new or previously polished to like new condition before use.
Can be applied by hand or any type of dual action polisher wit foam pads.
This product "seals" the paint in the say way a car wax or paint coating will seal the paint. It is water insoluble and as such like all synthetic paint sealants, car waxes and paint coatings is not body shop safe.
Requires 30 to 45 minutes of drying time before removal.
Oxygen activated. After buffing off the excess sealant the remaining protection ingredients should be allowed to cure and fully set-up for an approximate 12 hour window of time before the vehicle is put back into service where it will be exposed to water.
Synergistic Chemical Compatibility
Each product is chemically compatible and chemically beneficial when used as a system approach to take a diamond in the rough and turn it into a glistening gemstone. Using the entire line in the correct order or just a few of the product in the correct order is an example of working forward in the paint polishing process.

All Inclusive System-Approach
This group of four products with just about any tool, any pad and even by hand will produce not only show car results but do it consistently across a *VERY* _wide spectrum_ of paint systems including,


Hard paints, soft paints and everything in-between.
Factory OEM paints and aftermarket repaints at your local body shop or custom paint shop.
Single stage and basecoat clearcoat.
Which products do you need?
Which product you'll need depend upon the condition of the paint on the car. Click to my list of paint condition categories and read through the descriptions for the different categories. Then after washing and drying your car, inspect the paint both with your sense of touch, (The Baggie Test), and visually with your eyes in bright light for swirls and scratches.

Then determine which category your car's paint fall into. Here are some general guidelines but the best way to determine which exact product you'll need to remove the defects and restore the finish on your car to your expectations can only be determined by doing a Test Spot

*How To Do a Test Spot*

*Test Spot results showing the before and after difference...*










Use the Uber Compound with the yellow foam cutting pad for the worst defects.

After that you can probably go right to the Finishing Glaze which is NOT a glaze but a fine cut polish using a black foam finishing pad.

Then machine apply the sealant or a wax using the blue pad.



mohebmhanna said:


> 4- Coating system, they are many but which one is good for dark "Carpro -CquartzUk"?


The CQuartz UK is a great coating. Just follow directions for properly preparing the paint before application.



mohebmhanna said:


> Other point i need your advice - I was thinking to get Rupes 12mm "Duetto" but I seen you using a new flex polisher which will be released a week before SEMA.


Oh yes.... this one....

*Little Deuce Coupe - Hotrod Detailing*










That I used on this old jalopy...












mohebmhanna said:


> which one you recommend. If you could help that would be much appreciated.


For you and what you do as it relates to detailing I would get the Duetto.

I'm hoping, (have my fingers crossed), to see the *Duetto 21* introduced at SEMA _*or at least at the Autogeek booth to my hands*_. 



mohebmhanna said:


> Thanks and have a great day
> Moheb Hanna
> Lancaster, CA


Hope all of the above helps....

:thumb:


----------



## mohebmhanna

Thanks Mike for this great information. If I'll come to SEMA I'll stop by to say Hello.


----------



## chongo

Hi Mike, I have just had a look at a Mustang 289 1967 fastback in Raven black. The paint was covered in swirls and the odd RDS's. It is not a garage queen he does use it everyday mostly in summer so we decided on a Enhancement package due to cars lack of gloss.
I was going to use black fire over ice system but before that I was going to give a single stage polish using B/F fine polish on L/C pads, but now I have just seen this post on the Wolfgang 4 system, so which of the two would recomend? Also Mike he does take it to the American car shows as well. Any tips would be greatly appreciate chongo.


----------



## Precision

Having only joined Detailing World a few months ago, I am very impressed with the professional detailers who are always more than willing to spread their knowledge gained over decades with guys and gals new to machine polishing.

DW a great community to be part of! :thumb:


----------

